# Wow! Competitions



## polly (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi everyone

Wow you guys are SO creative! Just had a look at the voting thread 

I am trying something similar for my signature and would like to test it out. Could someone please tell me what size the signature picture is allowed to be? And also how to upload it.

How do I qualify to be part of the competitions?


----------



## polly (Apr 17, 2009)

Yeah! My signature is working? Is it too big or too small?

And my two cats are Bonnie and Cleo 

Cleo is the Birman and Bonnie the small tabby! Maybe I should add their names to the signature...mmm


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Your signature size is fine, max allowed is 120 pixels high x 500 wide. Very cute BTW.

Yes, you can participate in any of the contests when they're open for entries. It will be a week or so before there's another graphics contest. There's a photo contest going on in the Lounge that is open for entries until this weekend.

viewtopic.php?f=13&t=58168


----------



## polly (Apr 17, 2009)

Thank you!

hehe I changed it again and again... teaching myself a bit of digital scrapbooking, but I am so slow... lol its taking me forever to do the editing.

Thanks for the help. I am not very good at picture taking, so I will wait for the next graphic competition!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yay! Someone else with a Birman!

More pictures, please!


----------

